# Chimney Sweep Neede



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

Chimney Sweep needed in Mid Way...

I haven't had this done in thesix years of use and believe my smoke odor within dwelling may be the cause..I know, before I get bashed for the lack of maintenance, I just never thought about it until the smoke odor suggested I may need to havethis service...

If any one does this or know of reputable service pls pm me...

Jimmy


----------



## wld1985 (Oct 2, 2007)

ever tried the logs they sell instores?? I think there about 10 bucks... May give it atry and see what happens


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

> *wld1985 (12/11/2008)*ever tried the logs they sell instores?? I think there about 10 bucks... May give it atry and see what happens


My wife suggested thesame, but I'm concernedwith the length of time of heavy use, I'd betterseek professional advice before I spark up...My luck I'd try those logs and something bad happens :bangheadattempting to save a few $$$$. 

Have any oneused these logs with any success??? 

Jimmy


----------



## parrothead (Oct 1, 2007)

This guy mayneed the work.


----------

